# IELTS- 7 in all sections



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi all,
I just got my IELTS result...I got 7 in 3 sections (L,R,S) and 7.5 in writing. I cant really believe it. All results are quite unbelievable. I was very confident about L and R and hoping to get at least 8, whereas, for speaking and writing I wasn't confirm about how it went...always thought something below 7 but....finally i did it. I was aiming at 7 to file my case. 
Did all prep at my own and I am very thankful to all of you who helped me getting it done. especially, Sunlight, Vijay24,dragoman, and all those whose ID I am missing at this moment.

Now..next step...!

Thanks once again!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

congrats !


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice to Know...


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats bro!! Where did u sit, AEO or British Council? I am also planning for another attempt and my main concern is Listening. I have heard that in British Council they provide you headphones for Listening part, while in AEO they have speakers. Is that true?


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats! Can you share your review materials? I am going to resit my ielts on august 17. My previous exam score was very bad for writing (L-7.5; R-8; S-7; W-6.5). I already tried remarking but my score did not change. I have no choice but to resit the exam.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Great news buddy. Good results!

All the best for next steps


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Great! Congratulations! How long did you take to prepare?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Congratsssss*

Hi Ann121,

Firstly, congrats for your achievement, expat community is happy for you 
Yeah I am curious too how long that you take for the preparation before the exam?

How do you study for writing and speaking.
Can you type in detail maybe, it may help the other expats that have problem in this parts.
I have problem in this 2 parts too, I got 6.5 max for both mark (6x IELTS test I have tried)

Warm Wishes


----------



## SaiDaivik (Jul 18, 2013)

Got my results yesterday with L-7, R- 7, W-7, S-8 overall 7.5

Waiting for ACS assessment letter to move further


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your wishes!



afzal067 said:


> Congrats bro!! Where did u sit, AEO or British Council? I am also planning for another attempt and my main concern is Listening. I have heard that in British Council they provide you headphones for Listening part, while in AEO they have speakers. Is that true?


afzal067, thanks but I can't be your bro....I am a lady - check my id 
I am in UAE so took exam in Wollongong university. We had speakers and I think thats not an issue. just use speakers while you practice.



sunnyboi said:


> Great! Congratulations! How long did you take to prepare?



I have been gathering info since I got ACS result i.e. last week of Feb. Started with listening test first in April. But due to some issues I could not continue after a week. So I would say I prepared seriously for 2 months (5 days a week and almost 4 hours per day). Initially I focused on listening and writing sections (mainly essay writing) and in June I started Reading section also. From June I stated to do one practice test of L,R and Essay writing almost daily.
For speaking I did not really prepared for it like other sections. But I use to read speaking tips from different websites and sometimes speak to myself about any topic like picnic, shopping, holiday etc while cooking or doing any other such task.

Rowell, I see your scores are indeed better than me.You need only 0.5 more in Writing. Just practice well and I am sure you can do that!

good luck !


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Ann121,
> 
> Firstly, congrats for your achievement, expat community is happy for you
> Yeah I am curious too how long that you take for the preparation before the exam?
> ...


 Hi all
I would like to share my experience and practicing strategies on IELTS preparation considering in mind that it can help someone.
I sat for IELTS on 6april 2013 (British council)and scores are L8.5 R7.5 W7 S7. This was my second attempt . Earlier i had appeared on 22sept 2013 (IDP)and at that time i scored L7.5 R7.5 W7 S6.5.
Lets start from Listening module, i guess in this we need to make our ear used to listen language. The more we hear , more we understand. The best practice was to listen BBC radio.. Trust me guys,it really works and worked for me as well. The speed and accent is similar what we get in final exam.I had downloaded previous exams just to practice. I am from India and both organizing bodies i.e., British council and IDP provide headphones . so i used to practice on headphones only. 
Reading module of GT is comparatively easy but marking system is different so it is balanced. I know everyone might have heard that for reading look for key words and never stuck to one question only . My advice is same and this will come with practice only. Mine most difficult part in this was T/F/Not Given. Very confusing for me always. 
Writing module is bit tricky. You need to concentrate on word limit along with time. Section 2 is of more weight age but i had always started from Task 1 in this. I used to practice alot on this because i am working and now my hands are not used to write. So i made them fluent by practicing both task everyday. Please guys this part is really important. You cannot skip this.. Do practice writing everyday otherwise would really be difficult to score. I had always done writing with time limits. I always practiced to finish my task(letter) in 15 minutes only and 30 minutes for task2. This helped to increase my speed. And yes, when you get the question paper , give yourself 2-4 minutes to jot down your ideas for both tasks and look for all the sub- questions .If you answer all those ,which is must ,you will get better score.
TIP FOR SUCCESS IN WRITING: Proof reading means once you are done with your both task you should have atleast 5 minutes to go through whatever you have written . I bet you guys , you all will find some mistakes and can increase your score by yourself. So in all, writing is all about time management
Speaking was one area where i did not score good in my first attempt. Though i am good in it but i got nervous and messed up everything. I got one pdf where around 100 cue card topics were given. It had points not paragraphs so i would say it really helped me. On my second attempt , i was more confident and listened to the examiner carefully and answered accordingly. And yes the examiner does not know us and he doesn't know our weakness either, so y to worry. 
Practice your good and short introduction, your job responsibilities, best part of job , etc etc ...just basic 

I hope this will help someone and this all is my personnel experience. Many might not agree to whatever i have shared because everyone has its own way of practicing. 
Wish you all good luck.

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats Friend..


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

noel24 said:


> <*SNIP*>


totally legitimate, I know a few who bought this and got in without any problems. Big up :clap2:


----------

